# Yet another K-27 Bash!



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps,
I hadn't really planned to post pics of this - yet another 1:22.5 K-27 conversion from the ol Bachmann 2-8-0!!, but there just doesn't appear to be a lot of model building going on at the moment being showcased, so I thought I'd show that I'm still well active in this, just not posting as much. Yes this K-27 bash thing is really old news...done 4 of them now for various people since 2003, and others have done it also following the article that Doug Hemmeter and I wrote for MLS back in 2004. The best one I think was the #461 bash I did back in 2003 or 2004 (I forget - it was 6 mo after the Bachmann 2-8-0 came out) and can be seen here:
http://4largescale.com/fletch/d3d.htm

Anyway, 
A dear friend of mine, who runs 1:22.5 asked for one a few years back as well, and I just didn't get round to it - busy with Carter Bros coaches, Porter classes etc.
Depsite the 1:20.3 version coming out early this year, he didn't change his resolve and still wanted a 1:22.5 version, so I built one last K-27 bash from the Bachmann 2-8-0 to 1:22.5 scale, which I finished about a month ago or so. I built her to be strong, so there are no tack-on parts, everything is bolted, strewed or soldered - never know when I'll get a change to glue bits on again!. The job took about 6 days in all over 4 weekends. My friend came over on Thursday night to pick her up, and we ran trains for a couple of hours in the daylight saving hours and low sun. 

Bash is much the same as the #461 I did, with PSC castings for the valve gear set. Cab and rear frame extensions are styrene to my usual methods. The tender chassis is from a Bachmann 4-6-0, with scratch built styrene K-27 shell. (the 461 had a totally scratch built tender) I retained the old sound system in the 4-6-0 chassis until he updates it. Decals were made by Stan Cedarleaf.

Enjoy the pics.

David.











http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/DavidFletcher/456-1.jpg


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic work David. Wish I could work that fast and get great results like your's


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sigh...What can I say that hasn't been said before? And better! You are the man, Fletch.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Eh, Richard, pau hana awready! Everytime I get ready to post, you beat me to it!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm moving to Australia so I can get one of these gals









Oh so beautiful and top notch as always









Nice to see there are others out there still clinging to 1:22.5.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

she's a beauty!


----------



## ron736 (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding Fletch!! 

I sure miss the days when there was more modeling on the site.

Ron Knepp


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi David,

Another super modeling job, greatlooking engine.

Chuck


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
Your work is beyond words! When are the manufacturers going to catch on that 1:22.5 scale narrow gauge modeling IS NOT DEAD!!!! 
Please sign me up for one of the K-series locos!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yo Dave! That bash is _really_ nice!! It's good to see you are still modeling. It's been a while since we've seen your work. What are some of your future plans? (Enquiring minds y'know...)


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

Six days! That would take me six months if I could force myself to keep at it. Amazing work David.
John


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments chaps, I do check into MLS most days, but haven't really be posting model work in sometime, as I didn't really think folks were that interested in my shiny old time stuff. Black and rust and folks like it. 

I've probably been more busy than ever working on train projects. Splitting time between building things for local guys and working on Baldwin research for Acc models and Auz prototypes as well. I started research on Australia's Baldwin import locos and their as-built colours, styles and fittings, with some articles published in Narrow Gauge Down Under this year. This has proved very popular here, as the railway historical societies here have never seen or heard of all the available Baldwin data. Doing the drawings of the locos in full colour takes as much time as modelling them! So last year I drew up 6 imported Baldwin locos, and will do another 6-8 this coming year. The Australian Railway Historical Society has also approached me about writing a book in full colour on the Architectural origins of the US locomotive styles and showcase some 20 engines built for Australia between 1877 and 1917. This will take a couple of years just to do all the drawing work. Its something I very much want to do, and they'll underwrite it, which is a load off my plate. 

I have 3 surplus Accucraft C-16 chassis (full chassis, wheels, rods, cylinders and motor etc), which I'll build up in the early part of next year. One will be a Cooke 2-8-0 from the DSP, one will be SPC #13, and the last one a model of D&RG #22, the only wagon top C-16 (and first of the class 60) to be built for the D&RG - 1877 (Lake style 50). I've delayed working on those, because just when I decided to build something up on those chassis', I ended up doing drawings of the same prototypes for Acc, which means I dont need to build those prototypes for myself! Hence the DSP #191 and #51 in Style 50 Dark Green will be coming out next year, and I have one on order! (The green one in live steam!) will also see about black and green versions (style 103) of SPC #13, but it all depends on market interest I guess. I have no say over that. 

I recently did 5 new schemes for the live steam mogul, of which two are proposed by Acc for next year. One is RGS #11 in black, circa 1890s, and the other is an as-built version of the D&RG Class 40, 2nd batch, in Lake Style 49, 1878. The engine is called 'Poncha' - keep an eye out for it - its the nicest one yet, and as decorative (and accurate in style) as Col. Boone was, but RGS #11 is really cool too.

Masterclasses in future - dono, depends on the interest. I've not seen a lot of model work being done of late, maybe people are just a little tired. I'm sure that will change, and I'll be ready when it does. 

Thanks for asking Steve, 
David.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

David

You said I didn't really think folks were that interested in my shiny old time stuff. Black and rust and folks like it. 

While my own modelling interest are about one generation more modern than yours (I like the pre super power steam of the 20s), I very much enjoy seeing your work on the highly ornate and well polished locos of the 1870s through 90s. Don't hide what your doing! Your work is an inspiration to many of us.

And the K-27 bash is masterfully executed as always.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Extra cool* work Dave! ... as per usual .









Keep posting stuff Dave, I always enjoy reading them, besides I think folks here are getting tired of reading about my psychotic little Mack bashes...


----------

